# Sky Blue Half Gallon "ATLAS E-Z SEAL" ?



## poorjodie (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a sky blue, half gallon, "ATLAS E-Z SEAL" that I think is a #116-2 with the beaded neck. The Red Book only lists this jar in a clear glass quart. Am I missing something in the book?


----------



## woody (Jun 18, 2006)

It looks like the old style lightning seal, to me, instead of the beaded neck.
 I see them on the Trade Mark Lightning jars, by Putnam.


----------



## woody (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a photo of the Trademark Lightning jar.

 Notice the tops are the same.


----------



## poorjodie (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you. I see my mistake. This would be a #116 in the half gallon size with the old style Lightning seal.. In the Red Book it only shows the #116 half gallon in light green and no other color. The only Atlas E-Z Seal half gallons in blue are #109 and #117. The #109 has the ATLAS E-Z SEAL in a circle and #117 has only the "ATLAS" in quotes instead of the entire "ATLAS E-Z SEAL" as on my jar. Was the #116 HG Sky Blue accidently omitted from the "Red Book 9" ?


----------



## poorjodie (Jun 18, 2006)

By the way the circle after the S in ATLAS on my jar is a bubble not a quote.


----------



## woody (Jun 18, 2006)

I imagine that the Red Book is constantly evolving/changing as new variations are recorded.
 I was credited with adding #1773 to the Red Book.[]
 Maybe you should write to Doug Leybourne Jr. and see if this is a new variation.


----------

